# Not Halt und Funktion auslösen / Stopp-Kategorie



## Profilator (15 März 2012)

Guten Tag,

wir haben folgende Diskussion :

darf man eine Betriebsfunktion an einer Maschine durch betätigen des Not Halt auslösen ?
Konkret geht es um die Entriegelung einer Schutztür. 

Ich bin der Meinung das Not Halt ausschließlich zum Stillsetzen im Notfall vorgesehen ist, 
nicht aber um noch "nebenbei" irgendwelche Funktionen auszulösen.

Weitere Frage zun Not Halt :
Es gibt doch die Stopp-Kategorie 0, 1 und 2. In der EN 13850 werden aber nur die Kategorie
0 und 1 beschrieben. Ist ein Stopp 2 (wie er in sicheren Antrieben vorkommt, die den Antrieb 
zwar anhalten, aber keine Energietrennung durchführen) als Not Halt überhaupt zulässig ?

Danke im Voraus für Antworten


----------



## Tommi (15 März 2012)

Hallo,

zu 1.
Entriegeln der Schutztür als Folge von NOT-HALT ist nur zulässig, wenn
es nach der Risikobeurteilung sinnvoll ist, z.B. Befreiung von Personen.

Grundsätzlich ist ein NOT-HALT nur zum Stillsetzen da.

zu 2.
NOT-HALT nur nach Stop-Kat. 0 oder 1.

NOT-HALT ist keine primäre Schutzmaßnahme, sondern eine
zusätzliche Schutzmaßnahme, wenn z.B. irgend etwas anderes versagt.

Saugkreise müssen aber z.B. bei NOT-HALT weiter saugen, aber das 
würde ich nicht als Stop-Kat. 2 bezeichnen, sondern als 
"Verhinderung zusätzlicher Gefährdungen".

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Profilator (15 März 2012)

Hallo,

wenn aber ein ein Stopp 2 als Not Halt nicht zulässig ist, wofür gibt es den dann überhaupt ?

MfG


----------



## Tommi (15 März 2012)

z.B. bei sicher überwachtem Stillstand nach Schutztüröffnung (DIN EN 61800-5-2),
d.h. Stillstandswächter

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Profilator (15 März 2012)

@ Tommi:

ok, danke.
Also Not Halt muss eine Stopp-Kategorie 0 oder 1 sein ? (Sonderfälle wo Energietrennung nicht zuträglich ist
mal ausgeklammert). Das ist für mich wichtig, wo steht das, bzw. wie kann ich das ableiten ?

MfG


----------



## Tommi (15 März 2012)

...in der von Dir schon zitierten 13850, Kapitel 4.1.4.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (15 März 2012)

Hallo,
als erstes die Definition der Verschiedenen Begriffe.
Es handelt sich Überbegrifflich um die Handlung im Notfall:

DIN EN ISO 12100:2010
Handlungen im Notfall:
sämtliche Tätigkeiten und Funktionen im Notfall, die auf dessen Beendigung oder Behebung ausgerichtet sind
Was für Handlungen gibt es?
DIN EN 60204-1:

*Not-Halt (Stillsetzen im Notfall)*
Eine Handlung im Notfall, die dazu bestimmt ist, *einen Prozess oder eine Bewegung anzuhalten*, der bzw. die gefahrbringend wurden.
*Not-Aus (Ausschalten im Notfall)*
Eine Handlung im Notfall, die dazu bestimmt ist, *die Versorgung mit elektrischer Energie* zu einer ganzen oder zu einem Teil einer Installation *abzuschalten*, wo ein Risiko für elektrischen Schlag oder ein anderes Risiko elektrischen Ursprungs besteht.
*Not-Start (In-Gang-Setzen im Notfall)*
 Eine Handlung im Notfall, die dazu bestimmt ist, einen Prozess oder eine Bewegung zu starten, um eine gefahrbringende Situation zu beseitigen oder zu verhindern.
*Not-Ein (Einschalten im Notfall)*
Eine Handlung im Notfall, die dazu bestimmt ist, die Versorgung mit elektrischer Energie zu einem Teil einer Anlage einzuschalten, der bestimmungsgemäß für Notsituationen benötigt wird.
Im Maschinenbau wird meist Not-Halt eingesetzt, aber es muss nicht darauf begrenzt werden, dies ist Abhängig von der Risikobeurteilung. Es gibt aber durchaus Beispiel für Not-Start.
Die DIN EN ISO 13850 beschreibt ausschließlich den Not-Halt und hier ist ein Stopp 0 oder 1 vorgeschrieben.
Wo SS2 bzw. Stopp 2?
Beispiel:
Vertikalachse mit Bremsen, Einrichtbetrieb in SLS und SS2, beim loslassen des Zustimmtasters wird auf SS2  geschaltet damit braucht die Bremse  bzw. Bremsen nicht ständig einzufallen.  Wenn der Servoverstärker erkennt das SS2 oder SLS versagt kommt gleichzeitig STO und Bremse .
Bei  SS2 wird dann auch die Bremsrampe überwacht.
Ich werde demnächst mal  was zu Sicherheitsfunktionen in der Antriebstechnik schreiben.


----------



## Profilator (16 März 2012)

@ Safety

danke für die ausführliche Antwort


MfG


----------

